# lower back injury



## swordfish (Aug 20, 2003)

im hurt pretty bad from doing deadlifts and i dont want to see a doctor yet. what do you guys think i should do for now before i see one? its hurts right above my tailbone.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2003)

How bad does it hurt? Do you have pain anywhere other than your lower back, e.g. down your leg? Did you put ice on it? If not you should use ice treatments the first 24-48 hours. Are taking any anti-inflamatories? If not, you can use 800mg of Ibuprofun up to 3 times per day (so 2400mg total per day).

I would use the ice and Ibuprofen the first few days and see if it improves, unless you feel pain shooting down your leg, then I would see a doc immediately....but that's just me.


----------



## swordfish (Aug 20, 2003)

no, just in my back. i dont have pain anywhere else. it just hurts bad when i lift something heavy. i can walk around fine now. i have put ice on it. its just in my lower back and no where else.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2003)

then take a few days off from training, be sure not to lift anything heavy, take Ibuprofen and ice it. 

Lower back is a muscle group that takes the longest to heal compared to all others in the body, so it may take a full week (maybe longer) before you're a 100% again.


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 21, 2003)

Work on your form as well...if your lower back is that involved when you're deadlifting then you're doing it wrong.  Either that or you need to develop better core strength before you continue lifting heavy.


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 21, 2003)

funny, i just tweaked my lower back this past week doing standing military presses, guess i went to heavy since i haven't done this exercise in a while, but got a good burn. i shouldn't know i was going to heavy when i had to stagger my stance when i got about 235


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 21, 2003)

If it's real bad get it x-rayed and take them to a good chiropractor.They have helped me immensely,and Ivé had some serious accidents training and surfing.Always does the trick.But I would also add that doing heavy deadlifts if you have low back trouble is DANGEROUS.Might be a good idea to see what's really going on onside with the vertebrae or muscle tissue etc.But if they ever reccommend an operation get other opinions of course.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2003)

If it persists beyond one week and does not seem to be getting any better then I would agree, otherwise going to a doc this soon will most likely be a waste of time and money. That is why I asked him if the pain was localized in his back, or if he felt pain down a leg or anywhere else.

As far not doing deadlifts, that is exactly what a dumbass doctor will tell you too. Obviously he needs to lay off of the deadlifts until his back has healed, but I see no reason to stop doing them completely.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 21, 2003)

Prince's advice sounds good. If it only hurts when you do the exercies and does not hurt too bad at other times just walking around etc. then chances are its just a muscle cramp or inflamation in the connective tissue. Take a super good and potent anti-ox r-ala, mega vitamin A/C/E etc. and maybe start taking some glucosamine/chondroitin.

I have sone lower back issues that I am slowly working through too and the dead lift is really helping me. I am taking it slow and only adding maybe 5 lbs per week or so and working heavy abdominal work too since this is critical in dead lifts and having good control and balance of force and pressure in the entire core area. If the abs are not up to par for hte level you are asking the back to be involved with on the dead lift you will get an imbalance and it will get torqued around and hurt.


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Depends on how heavy he's lifting and how much the bod can handle.But I agree Prince he should take it easy for a few days and see.


----------



## aceman (Aug 22, 2003)

*lumbar*

It sounds as if one of the sacral vertabrae if it is real low.   Sometimes those are the most difficult to get back in.  If you lay off the weights a lot of times it will go back in on its own.  Whenever mine has gone out I had to go to a Chiropractor because of it.  Occasionly it took more than one visit because those vertabrae are more difficult to get back in.  If its a lumbar vertabrae it will almost always go in on its own with rest.


----------



## PB&J (Aug 22, 2003)

Man I just hurt mine again as well. This is the third time. I actually felt it on Sunday doing heavy squats( well heavy for me anyway) Last night i was in the gym and thought maybe I should skip legs, then I thought I will just go really light to get the blood flowing. I did one set of the empty bar then 135 for 13 -15 reps, On the last rep pop went the lower back. I tried to do a few exercises for arms and back after but had to head home. I iced it and took advil. Still is stiffer than hell and it was really hard to sleep.

I hope it heals fast, this is my 15th week of working out without missing or making excuses, I have been trying so hard to gain. Now this happens. Back to square one again


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 22, 2003)

bummer ... sorry to hear that PB&J. Backs are very funny animals. I pulled a back muscle one day jsut doing isometric flexes on my biceps. Chances are this is just a muscle cramp. The back muscles are so strong that all it takes is a little unbalance and tension to hit a nerve and lock up the muscle. Then you are bent over and can't even breath deeply without the pain. Good luck - mine usually clear up within a week when this happens.


----------



## swordfish (Aug 22, 2003)

how do i stop getting emails from here every time someone responds to my post? I keep getting flooded when you guys post about my topic and im not sure how to turn this option off.


----------



## PB&J (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> bummer ... sorry to hear that PB&J. Backs are very funny animals. I pulled a back muscle one day jsut doing isometric flexes on my biceps. Chances are this is just a muscle cramp. The back muscles are so strong that all it takes is a little unbalance and tension to hit a nerve and lock up the muscle. Then you are bent over and can't even breath deeply without the pain. Good luck - mine usually clear up within a week when this happens.



Thanks Oceandude, I know it's not a cramp, I have hurt it before and it pinched down my entire left leg. I went to a chiro and phys. therapist and both agreed it wasn't in need of surgery or anything, so I have been trying to protect it during workouts with good form and lighter weights. I hope it gets better quickly the last  3-4 years have really been hard for me physically and personally and I was so happy to be in the gym for more than 1 week at a time.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by swordfish *_
> how do i stop getting emails from here every time someone responds to my post? I keep getting flooded when you guys post about my topic and im not sure how to turn this option off.



Simply follow the unsubscribe link in the same email...


----------

